# Siemens PAC3200



## Farinin (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand schon pos. oder neg. Erfahrungen mit dem Multimessgerät Sentron PAC 3200? Insbesondere auch die Abfrage der Messwerte über Profibus!


----------



## IBFS (7 Juli 2009)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand schon pos. oder neg. Erfahrungen mit dem Multimessgerät Sentron PAC 3200? Insbesondere auch die Abfrage der Messwerte über Profibus!


 

Das Einbinden ist sehr einfach weil man nur am Gerät die DP-Adresse
einstellen muß. Alle Werte die die auslesen willst, parametrierst du in
der HW-Konfig.

Beachte: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=156656&postcount=3

Ich habe schon mehrere Geräte verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruß


----------



## Farinin (14 Juli 2009)

Ok. Vielen Dank.

Mein erster Eindruck ist auch nicht schlecht. Klartext geführt, selbst erklärend, gute GSD Datei. Mal sehen wie das mit 20x PAC 3200 so läuft.

SG Frank


----------



## IBFS (14 Juli 2009)

Farinin schrieb:


> Ok. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Mein erster Eindruck ist auch nicht schlecht. Klartext geführt, selbst erklärend, gute GSD Datei. Mal sehen wie das mit 20x PAC 3200 so läuft.
> 
> SG Frank


 
kannst du da nicht über die Mini-CD + Ethernet Copy und Paste machen?

Nur so eine Idee


----------



## uz71 (11 September 2009)

*PAC 3200 Wirkarbeit nach WinCC*

Hallo 

Kann mir jeman erklären wie ich die Wirkarbeit Bezug (64 bit double) in WinCC darstellen kann?

Ich habe mit der SFC14 die Daten konsustent in einen DB geschriben, weis aber nicht wie ich den Wert in WinCC darstellen kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 November 2010)

uz71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jeman erklären wie ich die Wirkarbeit Bezug (64 bit double) in WinCC darstellen kann?
> 
> Ich habe mit der SFC14 die Daten konsustent in einen DB geschriben, weis aber nicht wie ich den Wert in WinCC darstellen kann.



Das Problem habe ich auch gerade.


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 November 2010)

In dem Beispiel für Modbus/TCP ist die Umrechnung bereits mit drin:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=290474&postcount=1


----------

